# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Ribadelago. Una Tragedia Olvidada

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí pongo esta tragedia que ocurrió hace ya 50 años y para que no quede en el olvido.

La información la he sacado de esta web.
http://historiasconhistoria.es/2008/...a-olvidada.php



El pueblo de Ribadelago en la actualidad. Al fondo el lago de Sanabria

Pronto se cumplirán los 50 años de una tragedia de la que ya casi nadie se acuerda. Ocurrió en 1959 en Ribadelago, un pequeño pueblo de la provincia de Zamora en la comarca de Sanabria, donde la heladora noche del 9 de Enero, el mal tiempo, la ignorancia, la desidia y las corruptelas, acabaron con la vida de 144 vecinos de los 516  con los que contaba el pueblo por aquel entonces.

Eran las doce de la noche del 9 de Enero los termómetros marcaban -18 grados y casi todos los habitantes del pueblo se encontraban en sus casas.




Casa tradicional Sanabresa.

Mientras tanto,a unos 8 kilómetros del pueblo cañón arriba, existía una seria preocupación entre los encargados de la presa de la Vega de Tera. Las lluvias torrenciales que habían caído durante todo el día habían llevado al embalse al límite de su capacidad y había que desembalsar agua inmediatamente. Pero había un grave problema. El único modo de llegar hasta la compuerta para poder abrirla era pasando por una estrecha cornisa de cemento, sin sujeción ni protección alguna, azotada por viento y agua y que además se encontraba completamente helada. 




Cornisa que había que cruzar para llegar hasta la compuerta.

Y aunque tras varios y arduos esfuerzos se consiguió llegar hasta la compuerta ésta, helada como todo alrededor, no se pudo abrir más que 25 cm. El agua comenzaba a desbordar aunque ese  sería el menor de los problemas pues la presa empezó a mostrar todos sus defectos.




La compuerta en la actualidad. Aún sigue abierta esos 25 cm.

La presa se construyó en tres años con parones en invierno por la dura climatología ,pero la ignorancia de sus constructores hizo que olvidaran, entre parón y parón, hacer algún tipo de anclaje en el hormigón  para que en primavera, cuando se reanudaran los trabajos, el hormigón nuevo tuviera donde engancharse. 




Imagen de la construcción de la presa. Sobre esas superficies lisas se echaba el hormigón nuevo consiguiendo un agarre muy precario.

A esto hay que sumar los habituales chanchullos de la época en donde los dineros se iban quedando por el camino, por lo que los materiales usados eran de muy mala calidad y más para el clima que debían de soportar. Los del pueblo ya lo habían avisado (bajito eso sí, porque en aquella época uno no podía quejarse muy alto) aquella presa era una chapuza y algún día iba a dar un disgusto y efectivamente así fue.




Imagen de la presa poco tiempo después de la rotura.

El hormigón no pudo soportar más la presión y de golpe, como en una gran explosión, se abrió un boquete en la presa de 140 mtrs. de largo dejando sueltos, en apenas unos instantes, 8.000.000 de metros cúbicos de agua. La estrechez natural del cañón hizo que esa ingente cantidad de agua tomara gran velocidad y altura formando una terrorífica ola de barro, hielo y rocas que cuando llegó al pueblo de Ribadelago medía más de 9 metros de altura.



En estas imágenes se puede ver el tamaño de las rocas que arrastraba el agua.




Algunos la oyeron llegar y pudieron ponerse a salvo pero la mayoría de las casas del lado izquierdo del pueblo (ver foto de cabecera) y sus moradores fueron arrastrados por esta descomunal avalancha, que duró 14 interminables minutos, y que no se frenó hasta llegar al lago natural de Sanabria que hizo de freno al arrastre y evitó que llegara hasta otros pueblos cercanos.



Recorrido que siguió el agua desde arriba la presa hasta el pueblo para terminar en el lago de Sanabria. Son aproximadamente 8 km. que el agua tardó tan solo 20 minutos en recorrer.Localización en Google Maps.

Murieron 144 personas (casi un tercio de sus habitantes) aunque sólo se recuperaron 28 cuerpos. El resto de fallecidos, junto a las ruinas del pueblo de Ribadelago, aún permanecen en el fondo del lago.



Pocos días después. En plena labor de búsqueda.

----------


## ARAGORM

Ribadelago después de la tragedia. Las persona están sobre el lecho donde pasó la corriente y la altura de la ola llegó hasta la fachada blanca de la casa.



La iglesia del pueblo donde se puede ver un carro estampado sobre la fachada y el fuerte desperfecto de la esquina que muestra hasta donde llegó el agua.

La caridad y el empeño de las autoridades logró que, al menos materialmente, el pueblo se recuperara construyéndose un poblado nuevo a unos metros del antiguo, en una zona más segura y al que se llamó Ribadelago de Franco. 

El estado pagó como indemnización 95.000 pts. por hombre fallecido, 80.000 por mujer y 25.000 pts. por niño.  (NOTA: Hasta se celebró un partido benéfico entre el Real Madrid y el Fortuna de Dusseldorf donde se recaudó un millón de pesetas de entonces. Todo un dineral)



Pero como casi siempre suele ocurrir, las personas responsables escurrieron el bulto y pocas fueron las responsabilidades que se depuraron. Moncabril, la empresa constructora, fue condenada a pagar 19.378.732 de pesetas, pero como muchos de los afectados murieron o emigraron después de la catástrofe, gran parte de las indemnizaciones no se pagaron. Además el entonces director de la empresa, dos ingenieros y un perito fueron condenados a un año de prisión menor. Recurrieron la sentencia y fueron absueltos. Esa fue toda la justicia que se hizo.




La presa rota en la actualidad. (Foto de Raiden)

Ribadelago de Franco se llama hoy en día Ribadelago Nuevo y en el pueblo viejo, que se reconstruyó en parte, siguen viviendo medio centenar de vecinos.

----------


## ARAGORM

Aquí el enlance de videos sobre la tragedia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lWL4GbYpE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA0tXnpVWHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNxVlrW2iyQ&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av4hW...eature=related

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

Mucha gente no nos olvidamos de aquellos pobres, que fueron casi eliminados y luego humillados.

 Hay un pueblo que me hace recordar lo quen pasó entonces. Torremocha del Jarama, con el Atazar encima de sus cabezas.

 Ya sabemos que no es lo mismo, pero tengo algún amigo allí y a veces no se olvida que el agua llegaría en 3 minutos.

----------


## REEGE

Y un muy buen homenaje para toda esa gente y sus familias. Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Es triste ver como por la avaricia, la negligencia y la falta de prevision, pierden la vida personas inocentes.
Me uno a este homenaje de forma sentida y sincera.
Un recuerdo para todos ellos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo tambien me uno al homenaje por estas tragedias, como tambien ocurrio con el embalse de Tous hallá por el 82 :Frown: .

Una pregunta: ¿Nadie se ha preocupado de rescatar el resto de los cadeveres que cayeron al lago, ni siquiera las familias?

----------


## tescelma

> Imagen de la construcción de la presa. Sobre esas superficies lisas se echaba el hormigón nuevo consiguiendo un agarre muy precario.


Esta foto no corresponde con la presa Vega de Tera, ya que se trata de una presa de contrafuertes de hormigón, mientras que la presa de Vega de Tera se realizó con contrafuertes de mampostería. Creo recordar que la presa de esta foto es la de Chandreja de Queixa (Orense), en el río Navea.

En este foro se puede encontrar un amplio reportaje de la tragedia en el siguiente hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=2061

SALUDOS

----------


## Moncabril

No se rescataron más cadáveres porque fue imposible, y lo sigue siendo a día de hoy, a causa de la gran cantidad de fango depositada encima, eso hace que al mover ese fango sea imposible ver nada a en cuanto esas partículas entran en suspensión con el agua.

Ha habido algunos intentos de rescatarlos pero no se ha conseguido nada

----------


## ARAGORM

> Esta foto no corresponde con la presa Vega de Tera, ya que se trata de una presa de contrafuertes de hormigón, mientras que la presa de Vega de Tera se realizó con contrafuertes de mampostería. Creo recordar que la presa de esta foto es la de Chandreja de Queixa (Orense), en el río Navea.
> 
> En este foro se puede encontrar un amplio reportaje de la tragedia en el siguiente hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=2061
> 
> SALUDOS


Hola tescelma, gracias por la corrección y por el link, no lo habia visto.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola tescelma, gracias por la corrección y por el link, no lo habia visto.
> Un saludo.


Es la presa de Prada, en A Veiga (ourense)
Tambien fue hecha por moncabril, empezaron las obras sobre el 1956 y creo que fue inagurada en el 61 con la presencia de Franco
Y si, toda la presa se hizo con hormigon y por supuesto hierro

----------


## titobcn

alguien sabe si sigue estando igual la presa en la actualidad, o la han demolido?

----------


## Luján

> alguien sabe si sigue estando igual la presa en la actualidad, o la han demolido?


Hay fotos recientes de la presa, y también recuerdo un capítulo de Jara y Sedal donde se veía la presa y hablaban de la tragedia mientras buscaban creo que truchas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Según el Google Earth, sus restos están en pié
Latitud    42°10'47.77"N
Longitud   6°46'53.93"O
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Confirmado. Sigue alli e incluso hay guia local que te acompaña creo que desde Puebla

----------


## titobcn

gracias por la informacion, haber si me acerco este verano y hago algunas fotillos.

     saludos

----------

